# Top 10 Most Beautiful Cities in the World: Your Rankings



## RomanB (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's my top ten:
1. Hong Kong
2. Rome
3. Singapore
4. Zurich
5. Cebu
6. St Petersburg
7. Amsterdam
8. Kyiv
9. Florence
10. Prague


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Diggerdog said:


> Africa has Cape Town as its trump card - but does Asia have an equivalent?


Busan in South Korea has a very scenic setting too. It reminded me a lot of CT.


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

no order:

Paris
Singapore
Hong Kong
New York City
Istanbul
Shanghai
Sydney
Kyoto
St. Petersburg


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

1.Cape Town(visited)
2.Paris(visited)
3.Rio de Janeiro
4.Venice
5.Singapore(city)
6.Istambul
7. Prague
8. Tel Aviv
9. Rome(will be there on december)
10. Honolulu(visited)


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, Busan looking awesome there - a little Barcelona and a little Rio in the mix!


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

musiccity said:


> Sarajevo is just gorgeous in my opinion, I love the hills, and the architecture and red roofs.


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

My top 10 of most beautiful cities

1: Rome
2: St Petersburg
3: Barcelona
4: Chicago
5: Paris
6: Ghent
7: Budapest
8: Vienna
9: Portland (Maine)
10: Quebec

My 10 favourite cities is a completely different list

1: London
2: Cape Town
3: New York
4: Barcelona
5: Sydney
6: Brussels
7: Vancouver
8: Chicago
9: Amsterdam
10: Lisbon


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

TuzlaBoy said:


>


Reminds me of a fairytale city from that angle.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

My Top 10 Beautiful Cities in The World

1.Paris
2.Rome
3.Madrid
4.Seoul
5.Hong Kong
6.Athens
7.Rio de Janeiro
8.Singapore
9.Moscow
10.Tokyo


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Top 10 African Beautiful Cities

1.Port Louis
2.Cape Town
3.Johannesburg
4.Cairo
5.Alexandria
6.Nairobi
7.Harare
8.Algiers
9.Dar es Salaam
10.Casablanca


----------



## kwstas (Aug 9, 2010)

1.nicosia
2.limassol
3.larnaca
4.paphos
5.famagusta
6.paris
7.london
8.new york
9.dubai
10.berlin


----------



## soufle (Oct 9, 2011)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Top 10 Europe
> 1) Vienna, Austria
> 2) Paris, France
> 3) Prague, Czech Republic
> ...


Turkey???

Beautiful İstanbul???


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^Please do not whine! Everyone has its own tast.


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

in alphabetical order

amsterdam
buenos aires
hong kong
new york
paris
prague
rome
st petersburg
sydney
venice


----------



## Raaymanx (Feb 16, 2010)

no order

Rome
Vienna
Venice
Rhodes
London
Bolzano
Athens
Graz
Prague
Budapest

i know there are many other beautiful cities, but i just can judge about cities which i've already visited



soufle said:


> Turkey???
> 
> Beautiful İstanbul???


like Mike said before, everyone has got a different taste. my hometown hasn't been mentioned before, because it's very unknown, although the city center and the eggenberg castle is unesco-world heritage.
you have to deal with that


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Mike____ said:


> ^^ Please do not whine! Everyone has his own taste.


kay:


----------



## heramato (Nov 15, 2011)

1-Paris
2-Buenos Aires
3-Rome
4-Brugge
5-Krakow
6-Sydney
7-London
8-Salzburg
9-Hamburg
10-Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

here is my top 10 (visited cities only!):
Rio de Janeiro
Amsterdam
San Francisco
Rome
NYC
Miami
London
Madrid
Prague
Paris

other visited cities that come close:
Berlin, Regensburg, Bangkok, HongKong, Kuala Lumpur, Singapur, Florence, Munich, Edinburgh, Hamburg, Athens, Antwerpes, Brussels

other visited cities that are not so beautiful:
Los Angeles, Fortaleza, Manila, Cebu City, Mumbai, Delhi, Jaipur, Poone, Agra, Napoli, Milano, Torino, Liverpool, Glasgow, Lyon, Aberdeen, Birmingham, Marrakesh, Kairo, Dubai, Doha


----------



## [nightfury] (Aug 6, 2011)

1. Rio
2. London
3. Paris
4. Rome
5. NY
6. Prague
7. Vancouver
8. Venice
9. Amsterdam
10. HK


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

^^
You've been banned withing the last 50 minutes. :lol:


----------



## Luv2travel (Mar 16, 2007)

Rio De Jenairo
San Francisco
Sydney
Hong Kong
Paris
Rome
Barcelona
Cape Town
Istanbul
Honolulu
Vancouver


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm, Sweden:

Sascha-Koch, German photo community










Source: http://www.-/search?q=Stockholm+nac...0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjY0Ijt9&pos=64&display=23429171


----------



## RM6721 (Sep 11, 2011)

1. Rome 
2. Paris
3. Venice


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Sid Vicious said:


> no one knows the beauty of Berlin, ahhhhh


Its beauty is not its facade.


----------



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

1- Jerusalem
2- Barcelone
3- Rome
4- Beirut
5- Paris
6- New York
7- Ljubljana
8- Casablanca
9- Moscow
10- Timisoara


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Every city to me is beautiful, but I find cities who have an eye for detils and style to be more beautiful. I'd gladly take cities with old world charm over modern cities, or cities with breathtaking scenery over a huge skyline.


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

Ribarca said:


> Its beauty is not its facade.


maybe you would change your mind when you see it in reality?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Sid Vicious said:


> maybe you would change your mind when you see it in reality?


I have been to Berlin. It's a great city with lots of attractions but overall it does not look beautiful to me.


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

Ribarca said:


> I have been to Berlin. It's a great city with lots of attractions but overall it does not look beautiful to me.


o.k.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Cities that I have been to that are beautiful: Munich, Vienna, Paris, Barcelona. Love the plaza's, grandiose architecture, parks, fountains, statues, boulevards, cafe's, street life.


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

my top 10: Paris, Rom, Amsterdam, Sydney, San Francisco, Rio de Janeiro, London, Berlin, Venice, Dubrovnik, Buenos Aires, Vancouver, Munich..


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

1. Capetown
2. Sydney
3. Rio de Janeiro
4. Rome
5. Barcelona
6. Paris
7. Singapore
8. London
9. Lisbon
10. Toronto


----------



## Banjalucan (Dec 15, 2011)

1.) Banja Luka
2.) Moscow
3.) New York
4.) Rio de Janeiro
5.) Genf
6.) Belgrad
7.) Los Angeles
8.) Barcelona
9.) Miami
10.)Thessaloniki


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

In random order:

Croatia - Dubrovnik
Bosnia - Mostar
France - Avignon
Italy - Florence
Germany - Rothenburg
Portugal - Lisbon
Spain - Barcelona
Nepal - Bhaktapur
Guatemala - Antigua
China - Dali


----------



## RM6721 (Sep 11, 2011)

Glasgow, Scotland: undoubtedly the world's most beautiful city


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

good one


----------



## RM6721 (Sep 11, 2011)

It's not really that bad, it's just Glaswegians tend to be quite cynical about where they live.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

RM6721 said:


> Glasgow, Scotland: undoubtedly the world's most beautiful city


I get your sarcasm.. Glasgow does look beautiful, but *undoubtedly*? I doubt hehe :jk:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been to Glasgow and it's definitely not as bad as British folks on here make it out to be. It's actually a pretty nice city.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

1. Paris
2. London
3. Prague
4. Warsaw
5. Madrid
6. Budapest
7. Wien
8. Sydney
9. New York
10. Kielce


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

musiccity said:


> I've been to Glasgow and it's definitely not as bad as British folks on here make it out to be. It's actually a pretty nice city.


even in Britain there are more beautiful cities like London, Edinborough, Brighton, Oxford.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Sid Vicious said:


> even in Britain there are more beautiful cities like London, Edinborough, Brighton, Oxford.


Lol I never said it was beautiful, but I thought it was a nice and perfectly functional city.


----------



## bijtkonijn (Jul 6, 2009)

1. Zürich, Looks very livable. Old an new mix in almost perfect harmony.

2. Vienna, Classic masterpiece.

3. Brugges, Medieval jewel.

4. Munich, Like the two above.

5. Sibiu, like #3.

6. Bazel, Like #1, but without some features.

7. Amsterdam, A bit of everything.

8. Brussels, Like #1, but missing some features.

9. Boston, Modern, yet historical.

10. Prague, Historical, yet modern.

NOTE: only included the cities that I consider beautiful as in my interpretation of the word. Cities like New York, Hong Kong and London are of a whole different sort. I would rather consider them to be "Epic"


----------



## SSC_Sarajevo (Feb 10, 2010)

Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina is one of most interesting cities in Europe ! 

http://unique-experience.weebly.com/


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

in terms of culture, fashion, cuisine and its people, these are my top ten in no particular order.

1. paris,
2. rome
3. london
4. madrid
5. new york city
6. berlin
7. milan
8. toronto
9. chicago
10.rio de janiero/vancouver/montreal


----------



## skycondo (Sep 18, 2011)

1. Vancouver, Canada
2. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
3. Cape Town, South Africa
6. Tokyo, Japan
3. Rome, Italy
4. Barcelona, Spain
5. San Francisco, USA
6. Tokyo, Japan
7. Zurich, Switzerland
8. Paris, France
9. Victoria, Canada
10. Singapore


----------



## Francisco94 (Dec 30, 2011)

My favourite cities in the world r:
Cape Town
Goald Coast
Lilongwe
Lisbon
Johannesburg
Maputo
Blantyre
Durban
Faro
Mumbai
PS: Only cities that i have been to or visited.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

1. Venice, Italy
2. Rome, Italy
3. Paris, France
4. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
5. Salzburg, Austria
6. Lugano, Switzerland
7. Vancouver, Canada
8. Luang Prabang, Laos
9. Quebec City, Canada
10. Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

The thread title should rather be "Top 10 Cities in the World I really like", because these are the cities that seem beautiful to me.

In no particular order:

Paris
New York City
Rio de Janeiro
Buenos Aires
Rome
Luang Prabang
Hong Kong
Istanbul

and besides being Viennese, Vienna has its place on my list, because it is actually simply beautiful.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

stefanguti said:


> The thread title should rather be "*Top 10 Cities in the World I really like*", because *these are the cities that seem beautiful to me.*


Huh? Those are two in the same, both subjective.


----------



## sreelavanya (Dec 28, 2011)

1.Tokyo, Japan 
2.Paris
3.rome
4.new york
5.toronto
6.madrid
7.new orleans
8.Fira, Greece
9.Portland, [OR] United States of America
10 - Bayonne


----------



## jaoalle (Jan 6, 2012)

bfg (sorry! accidentally posted this and don't know how to erase it. My real post is below this one)


----------



## jaoalle (Jan 6, 2012)

*The most beautiful cities*

Check out the links to see photos from our travel to these great places!

*1. Hong Kong*

http://www.asienresor.blogspot.com/search/label/Hong%20Kong

*2. Tokyo*

http://www.asienresor.blogspot.com/search/label/Japan%20-%20Tokyo

*3. Singapore*

http://www.asienresor.blogspot.com/search/label/Singapore

*4. Bangkok*

http://www.asienresor.blogspot.com/search/label/Thailand%20-%20Bangkok

*5. Kuala Lumpur*

http://www.asienresor.blogspot.com/search/label/Malaysia%20-%20Kuala%20Lumpur

*6. Barcelona*

*7. Stockholm*

*8. Salang Village, Tioman Island, Malaysia*

http://www.asienresor.blogspot.com/search/label/Malaysia%20-%20Tioman%20Island

*9. Shenzhen, China*

http://www.asienresor.blogspot.com/2011/08/hong-kong-med-shenzhen-och-macau.html

*10. New York*


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

1- Roma (ITA)
2- Paris (FRA)
3- San Francisco (USA)
4- Firenze (ITA)
5- Tokyo (JAP)
6- Quebec (CAN)
7- New York (USA)
8- St Petersburg (RUS)
9- Budapest (HUN)
10- Moscow (RUS)


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

1. Zurich

Zurich Rooftops par Madrid Pixel, sur Flickr

2. Wellington, NZ

Wellington, New Zealand par mickstone1, sur Flickr

3. Sydney

4. Barcelona

5. Stockholm

6. Bern

Bern par Samuca°, sur Flickr

7. San Francisco

8. Leipzig

Panorama Leipzig par baerchen57, sur Flickr

9. New York

10. Amsterdam


On a side note, I add Lausanne, as I don't want to sound too much chauvinist 


Lausanne Switerland - Church Tower View par KimBriggs, sur Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Lausanne is beautiful!


----------



## mahn (Jan 30, 2009)

Buenos Aires,Paris,Rio de Janeiro,New York,San Francisco(USA),Barcelona,Dubai,Sydney,Tokyo,Monaco.


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

1) Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
2) Sydney, Australia
3) Rome, Italy
4) Paris, France
5) Jerusalem, Israel
6) Lisbon, Portugal
7) Venice, Italy
8) Seville, Spain
9) San Francisco, United States
10) Edinburgh, Scotland and Luanda, Angola


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

i'm not sure if i've posted my list already, anyway, as of this writing, here's what i think it is, in this exact order:

1. Barcelona
2. Paris
3. San Francisco
4. Rome
5. Rio de Janeiro
6. London
7. New York City
8. Montreal
9. Moscow
10. Hong Kong


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

From Europe

1) Rome, Italy
2) Paris, France
3) Lisbon, Portugal
4) Venice, Italy
5) Seville, Spain
6) Edinburgh, Scotland
7) Florence, Italy
8) Coimbra, Portugal
9) Dubrovnik, Croatia
10) Corfu, Greece


From Africa

1) Luanda, Angola
2) Alexandria, Egypt
3) Cape Town, South Africa
4) Tunis, Tunisia
5) Mindelo, Cape Verde
6) Ceuta, Spain
7) Cairo, Egypt
8) Tanger, Morocco
9) Quelimane, Mozambique
10) Luxor, Egypt


From America

1) Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
2) San Francisco, United States
3) Havana, Cuba
4) Toronto, Canada
5) Salvador, Brazil
6) New York, United States
7) Santiago, Chile
8) Buenos Aires, Argentina
9) Vancouver, Canada
10) Diamantina and Búzios, Brazil


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

My Top 10.

1) Paris 
2) Rotterdam
3) Barcelona
4) London
5) Amsterdam
6) Miami
7) Hong Kong
8) Hamburg
9) Las Vegas
10) New York City


----------



## Dralcoffin (Feb 27, 2010)

In no particular order:

Barcelona
Budapest
Cape Town
Hong Kong
Paris
Rio de Janeiro (scenery)
San Francisco
Seattle
Sydney
Venice

I wouldn't put New York on my list; to be blunt I'd actually consider it a somewhat _ugly_ city with its sheer urban density, the concrete jungle image, with never ending streets and city plowing over flattened islands and sluggish rivers, old buildings and asphalt everywhere; oases like Central Park not balancing out the never ending metropolis. Now, I'd much rather live in an urban maze like New York or Chicago than a postcard pretty city, but New York sure isn't beautiful.


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

Barcelona is severely overrated and I can't believe it appears so highly in so many of your lists. 

Walk away from the Gaudi buildings and its the same shitty 1960s Francoist architecture just like in any other Spanish city.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Larmey said:


> Barcelona is severely overrated and I can't believe it appears so highly in so many of your lists.
> 
> Walk away from the Gaudi buildings and its the same shitty 1960s Francoist architecture just like in any other Spanish city.


Everyone has its own Opinion And you're very wrong.


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

Larmey said:


> Barcelona is severely overrated and I can't believe it appears so highly in so many of your lists.
> 
> Walk away from the Gaudi buildings and its the same shitty 1960s Francoist architecture just like in any other Spanish city.



THE GREATTEST PEARL OF I READ IN THIS FORUM.
:hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: 


Youre Castilian.


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

hhhhh said:


> Everyone has its own Opinion And you're very wrong.


Sometimes the majority of people are wrong. :dunno:



Laurus Pt said:


> THE GREATTEST PEARL OF I READ IN THIS FORUM.
> :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha:
> 
> 
> Youre Castilian.


I'm American. :crazy:

People put Barcelona on the list because they parrot the hype that others have put in their brains. The same way they think the arm pit that is Dubai is a remarkable city. Barcelona is an impressive city, but among the most beautiful? Walk a few blocks away from the Gran Via and Diagonal and it's crap.


----------



## Luca_Rome (Sep 25, 2008)

1) *Rio de Janeiro*
2) Rome
3) Venice

AND (no order)

4) Prague
5) Florence
6) London
7) Stockholm
8) Paris
9) New York
10) 4 cities for every Italian region (Mantua, Parma, Ferrara, Volterra, Lucca, San Gimignano, Cinque Terre, Ravello, Positano, Capri, Cortina, Verona, Siena, Taormina, Urbino etc. etc. etc.)


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

1- Paris,
2-Tokyo,
3-Prague,
4-New York,
5-Quebec City,
6-Buenos Aires,
7-Stockholm,
8-Edinburgh,
9-Rome,
10-Strasbourg!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Rome


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

1. Rio de Jnaeiro
2. New York
3. Vancouver
4. Florianopolis
5. Santiago
6. Hong Kong
7. Sydney
8. Paris
9. Dubai
10. Brasilia


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Rome , Venice , Naples , Barcelona , Dubai , London , Madrid , Istanbul


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

New York and Paris


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

North America - Vancouver, Guanajuato

South America - Buenos Aires

Asia - Kyoto

Oceania - Sydney

Europe - Lisbon, Barcelona, Paris, Rome, Prague


----------



## Drive (Dec 24, 2007)

1.2.3. St Petersburg ,Paris ,Vienna -I not rank -every city is splendid and ready for first place .

4.Rome 

5.Venice 

6.Prague

7.Barselona

8.Rio-de Janeiro 

9.New -York 

10.Moscow


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

1, Prague
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=388432&page=10

2, Shanghai
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=193251&page=120

3, Dubai
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534013&page=1530

4, Guangzhou
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=619404&page=17

5, Shenzhen
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181902&page=57

6, Kuala lumpur
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=17347&page=111

7, Venice
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784772&page=10

8, Beijing
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614103&page=41


9, Hong kong
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=705224

10, Delhi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223725


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Larmey said:


> Barcelona is severely overrated and I can't believe it appears so highly in so many of your lists.
> 
> Walk away from the Gaudi buildings and its the same shitty 1960s Francoist architecture just like in any other Spanish city.


Okay, it is clear you've never visited Barca. :lol:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

No one mentioned my city, Bratislava  But it does not surprise me :lol:

My list (with no order):

1) New York, USA
2) Paris, France
3) Prague, Czech republic
4) Barcelona, Spain
5) Frankfurt am Main, Germany
6) Vienna, Austria
7) Sydney, Australia
8) Vancouver, Canada
9) Český Krumlov, Czech republic
10) Krakow, Poland

I mentioned mainly cities I have already visited.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dralcoffin said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Barcelona
> Budapest
> ...


I'm surprised you have Hong Kong in your list (as many others do...). Outside of Central, our city is pretty ugly imo. Sure it all looks great at night, but at bright daylight the never ending sea of fugly residential towers totally ruin the city. A dozen (supertall) quality towers can't cover up that ugly mess I fear.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

01. New York
02. Rome
03. Paris
04. San Francisco
05. Montreal

06. Sydney
07. London
08. Vancouver
09. Amsterdam
10. Los Angeles


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

If your list of dream travel destinations does not currently include Istanbul, let me tell you, straight up: You’re doing it wrong. By Jillian Wertheim

http://www.dailycal.org/2012/03/31/istanbul-or-why-has-it-taken-me-20-years-to-get-here/


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

In order, except for the first three, which are equal in aesthetic beauty to me:

Sydney, Australia

Sydney skyline at dusk by exito2099, on Flickr

Paris, France

Tour Eiffel, Paris France by PhilipRood.com, on Flickr

New York City, USA

One World Trade Center (aka Freedom Tower) by pmarella, on Flickr

Vienna, Austria

Vienna by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr

Hong Kong

Packed like sardines in a crushed tin box Part I by xavibarca, on Flickr

Prague, Czech Republic 
Praha okt-11-1438 by bjarne.stokke, on Flickr

Rio De Janeiro, Brazil

Rio de Janeiro - Favela Cantagalo at night by Eliza Frydrych, on Flickr

Wellington, New Zealand

Wellington City, Evening. by blue polaris, on Flickr

Cape Town, South Africa

cape town sunset by djbones, on Flickr

Singapore

Ambassador of the Night by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great choices!


----------



## louk (Nov 2, 2012)

1.Istanbul
2.Amsterdam
3.London
4.Berlin
5.Rome
6.Budapest
7.Lisbon
8.Barcelona
9.Paris
10.Marrakech


----------



## historybuffer (Jan 16, 2006)

Most beautiful cities or most beautiful location for a city?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

both!


----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

1. Paris
2. Rome
3. Vienne
4. Florence
5. Venise
6. Lyon
7. Bordeaux
8. Amsterdam
9. Saint-Petersbourg
10. Lisbonne

Old Europe, you rock :banana:


----------



## checco24 (Jul 31, 2004)

1-Barcelona

2- venice

3- prague

4- lisbon

5-Paris

6-Madrid

7-Budapeste

8-New York

9-seville

10-Funchal


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

my choices are:
1 Paris
2 Rome
3 New York city
4 London
5 Madrid
6 Venice
7 Berlin
8 Toronto
9 Amsterdam
10 Montreal/Vancouver


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Lyon









Lisbon









Washington DC









Beijing









Kyoto









Bangkok









Istanbul









Santorini









London









Amsterdam


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NanoMini, great shots but you really need to post the photos that you can provide their sources or I will have no choice but remove them. I have nothing against you but this is our forum's photo rules.


----------



## Pescara_Calcio (Mar 23, 2010)

My top 10 (not in order!)

Reasons: Culture, Past/Present, Life Quality, Location, Nightlife, People, Diversity, Food, Nature, etc. (It's a combination, of course!)

Rome, Italy
Paris, France
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Barcelona, Spain
Vienna, Austria
Berlin, Germany
Naples, Italy
Lisbon, Portugal
Prague, Czech Rep.
Madrid, Spain


----------



## CCovatti (Feb 15, 2009)

1) Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
2) Seattle, USA
3) Buenos Aires, Argentina
4) Riga, Latvia
5) Lisbon, Portugal
6) Cartagena, Colombia
7) Interlaken, Switzerland
8) Barcelona, Spain
9) Santiago, Chile
10) Tokio, Japan


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

no particular order

Barcelona
Sydney
Florence
San Sebastian
Rome
Madrid
London
Singapore
Hong Kong
Mexico City


----------



## jio1992 (Jul 29, 2009)

*My top 10 list:*
old cities: Modern cities:
1) Paris 1) New York
2) Vienna 2) Shanghai
3) London 3) Chicago
4) Rome 4) Hong Kong
5) Madrid 5) Dubai
6, 7) Budapest 6)Singapore
6, 7) Prague 7) Sydney 
8) Lisabon 8) Tokio 
9) Brussels 9) Los Angeles
10) Bern 10) Toronto


----------



## Turing (Jul 9, 2012)

Paris
Edinburgh
Dublin
Prague
Budapest
Milan

And that's all...


----------



## AnGo89 (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG, such a hard choice but let's try. From my experience, what I have visited, lived or seen so far:

1. Prague, Czech Republic
2. Montpellier, France
3. Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina (little bit biased but not too much  )
4. Rio, Brazil
5. San Francisco, USA
6. Berlin, Germany
7. Valparaiso, Chile
8. Madrid, Spain
9. Lisbon, Portugal
10. Vienna, Austria.

There must be bunch of other beautiful cities but these 10 came across my mind.


----------



## Angelfoc (Jan 3, 2007)

1.New York. (USA)
2.Madrid (SPAIN)
3.London (UK)
4.Chicago (USA)
5.Barcelona (SPAIN)
6.Paris (France)
7.Amsterdam(HOLAND)/Viena (AUSTRIA)
8.Roma (ITALY)
9.Segovia (SPAIN)
10.Alicante(SPAIN)/ San Francisco (USA)


----------



## dydyusa (Jun 22, 2009)

1) Paris (France)
2) Rome (Italy)
3) Nice ( France)
4) Vienna ( Austria)
5) New York City (USA)
6) London (UK)
7) San Francisco (USA)
8) Prague (Czech republic)
9) Brussels (Belgium)
10) Québec ville ( Canada)


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

In no particular order:

Rio
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Cape Town
Wellington
Sydney
Guilin
Istanbul
Kyoto
Edinburgh


----------



## Time Lord (Dec 13, 2012)

1-) London (UK)
2-) Paris (FR)
3-) Istanbul (TR)
4-) Berlin (DE)
5-) New York (US)
6-) Montreal (CA)
7-) Sydney (AU)
 Rome (IT)
9-) Tokio (JP)
10-) Rio (BR)


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

1) Paris
2) Rome
3) San Francisco
4) Vienna
5) Montreal
7) NYC
8) Munich
9) Melbourne
10) Toulouse


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

From the places that I have been to (and remember)
1) Vancouver, Canada
2) New York City, USA
3) Washington DC, USA
3) Lisbon, Portugal
5) Tunis, Tunisia (The whole of Tunisia is very beautiful)
6) Tangiers, Morocco
7) Lyon, France
8) Madrid, Spain
9) Rabat, Morocco
10) Paris, France


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

My list:
1) Rijeka
2) Marseille
3) Genova
4) Moscow
5) Wiena
6) Skopje
7) Split
8) Zagreb
9) Bar
10) Salta

:dunno:


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

1) Jerusalem, Israel
2) New York City, USA
3) Rome, Italy
4) Prague, Czech Republic
5) Washington, D.C., USA
6) Moscow, Russia
7) Victoria City (north HK island), Hong Kong
8) Chicago, USA
9) Florence, Italy
10) Paris, France


----------



## FastDriver (Aug 7, 2011)

1. Rotterdam
2. Istanbul
3. Barcelona
4. Dusseldorf
5. Copenhagen
6. NYC
7. Rome
8. Syndey
9. Brussels
10. Sarajevo


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> I am glad this is your opinion and not the reality.
> 
> Among South African cities, Cape Town takes the spot, followed by Durban, then Pretoria and finally Johannesburg. I've been to many of them.


thats your choice , for me and according to the other members i can put minimum 4 or 5 Moroccan Cities in the top 10 rank in Africa 




and this is mine ( visited cities ) 

*1/ Istanbul / Turkey
2/ Vienne / Austria
3/ Amsterdam / Holland
4/ Marrakech / Morocco
5/ Barcelone / Spain
6/ Prague / Czech Republic
7/ Copenhagen / Danemark
8/ Berlin / Germany
9/ Zurich / Switzerland
10 / Riga /Latvia*
^^


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

1. Paris
2. Brussels
3. Prague
4. NYC
5. Vienna
6. Sydney
7. Tokyo
8. Stockholm
9. Copenhagen
10. Singapore


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

oy Carlton, you forgot your own special city ... Edinburgh ( I presume you are from there? )
Also, Cape Town should be on the list yo!!


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ nope. I'm unnaturally blonde.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Top Ten that I have visited or lived in - 

Paris
Rome
Cape Town
San Sebastian
Seville
Siena
Barcelona
Lisbon
Edinburgh
Istanbul


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

My Top Ten are ...
1 Paris
2 Rome
3 New York
4 Bruselles
5 San Francisco
6 Berlin
7 London
8 Madrid
9 Rio de Janiero
10 Vancouver BC


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

CarltonHill said:


> ^^ nope. I'm unnaturally blonde.


I'm naturally blonde. Wanna hook up ;P


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Shanghai
Hong Kong
New York
Las Vegas
Paris
Chicago
Dubai
Singapore
London
Shenzhen
more...
I think rich is beautiful


----------



## Marcelo Mota (Dec 4, 2013)

Rio de Janeiro,Brazil
Prague, Czech Republic
Amsterdam, Netherlands
Athens, Greece
Budapest, Hungary
Florence, Itally
Brugge, Belgium
Armação dos Búzios,Brazil
Helsinki, Finland
Bucharest, Romania


----------



## johnsonbig (Dec 5, 2013)

Vancouver
Athens
Rio de Janeiro
Helsinki
Stockholm
Oslo
Copenhagen
Göteborg
Mogadishu (pre-war)


----------



## Mr. Landmark (May 23, 2007)

1) Paris, France
2) NYC, USA
3) Budapest, Hungary
4) Madrid, Spain
5) Lisbon, Portugal
6) Havana, Cuba
7) Berlin, Germany
8) Seville, Spain
9) Edinburgh, Scotland
10) Buenos Aires, Argentina
11) Utrecht, Netherlands


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

01) Paris, France
02) Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
03) Porto, Portugal
04) Rome, Italy
05) NYC, USA
06) Prague, Czech Republic
07) Vienna, Austria
08) Syndey, Australia
09) Auckland, New Zealand
10) London, UK


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

Marcelo Mota said:


> ...
> Armação dos Búzios,Brazil
> ...


Búzios...:drool:


Búzios por brmatters, no Flickr


Búzios por brmatters, no Flickr


----------



## mmoi (Jul 7, 2012)

1RIO DE JANEIRO
2SEATTLE
3CAPE TOWN
4PARIS
5NEW YORK
6LONDON
7SAN FRANCISCO
8SYDNEY
9MONTERREY
10TOKYO


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HK
Vancouver
San Francisco
Sidney
Rio de Janeiro
Honolulu
Auckland
Copenhagen
Amsterdam
Singapore


----------



## incognix (May 16, 2013)

no particular order

Istanbul
London
Paris
Rome
Budapest
Riga
Tallin
Lisbon
Athens
Vatican City


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Praag 
Rome
Paris/St Petersburg
Quebec City
Istanbul/Vienna
London/Berlin
Amsterdam/Munich/Zagreb
Kyoto/Nanjing
Denpasar
Seville/Venice/Barcelona


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*


_MG_4397 by mornnb, on Flickr

*Paris*










*Hong Kong*










*San Francisco*


Aerial San Francisco by Sauravrt, on Flickr

*New York City*


Manhattan Almighty by TIA International Photography, on Flickr

*Rio De Janeiro*


Aerial view: sea pollution in Rio de Janeiro beach by mauricio jordan, on Flickr

*Rome*

St. Peter Square, Vatican City by Sajiv Gurung, on Flickr

*Wellington, New Zealand*

Wellington, New Zealand by Modern Day Nomad, on Flickr

*Milan*


Leaving Milan-Take off at Linate Airport by giovanni paccaloni, on FlickrBerlin


Honourable mentions to Hobart, Boston, Vancouver, London, Philadelphia, Cape Town, Melbourne, Auckland, Tokyo and Montreal.


----------



## JaimeBandeira (Oct 26, 2013)

Lindas fotos mas a respeito das 10 mais lindas cidades do mundo é uma questão muito pessoal; todos nós temos as nossas preferidas; respeito a opinião de outras pessoas mas para mim as 10 mais são: PRAGA - PARIS - VENEZA - RIO DE JANEIRO - BUDAPEST - ROMA - SYDNEY - FLORENÇA - LUCERNA e ISTAMBUL


----------



## JaimeBandeira (Oct 26, 2013)

È muito dificil escolher apenas 10 cidades. Além das que escolhi posso citar mais 10 que estão no mesmo patamar: Moscou, São Petersburgo, Dubrovnik, Gent, Amsterdam, Zurich, Nice, Dresden, Tallinn e Portofino.


----------



## Santi.M (Nov 15, 2010)

The most beautiful cities in the world are in Europe, without a doubt. Centuries of history, compact urbanism, various types of architecture, etc.



My top 10, no particular order:

Lisbon, Barcelone, Seville, Rome, Venice, Paris, Prague, Saint Petersburg, Bruges and Stockholm


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

and obviously you are from europe.


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

I think Cuzco is up there









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cuzco_Décembre_2007_-_Panorama_1.jpg


----------



## adam333 (Jan 7, 2014)

1.Sevilla
2.Barcelona
3.Florence
4.Paris
5.Amsterdam
6.Lisbon
7.Fira
8.new york
9.London
10.Rome


----------



## mmoi (Jul 7, 2012)

1Rio de Janeiro
2New York City
3Paris
4San Francisco
5Tokyo
6Seattle
7Cape Town
8Vancouver
9London
10Sydney


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

1. New York
2. Rome
3. Barcelona
4. San Francisco
5. Rio de Janeiro
6. Paris
7. London
8.Tokyo
9. Istanbul
10. Hong Kong


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

1) Copenhagen
2) Melbourne
3) Cape town
4) Rome
5) Amsterdam
6) Prague
7) Istanbul
8) San Francisco
9) Barcelona
10) London


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Those are causes why I don't like choosing any city in Vietnam.


----------



## dinkie (Mar 23, 2014)

for city design & architecture:
Paris
London
Rome
New York City
Washington

for city/beach & pleasure
Barcelona
Cape Town
Sydney
Rio de Janeiro
Los Angeles

for pure magic
probably all German towns and cities! :cheers:


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

Okay it's been a year that comments stopped on this thread. So I want to update it :lol:
As a preliminary point I have to confess that I have not been to all of those cities appearing in my list... I put them just by impression and appearance...

My TOP 5 cities/metropolitan areas in the world:

1st - Istanbul, Turkey
2nd - New York City, USA
3rd - London, UK
4th - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
5th - Sydney, Australia

Now my favourite cities by continent, with no order, EXCLUDING my personal TOP 5...

*Europe:*

- Paris/Nizza/Cannes, France
- Rome/Milano/Florence/Venice/Naples, Italy
- Budapest, Hungary
- Warsaw, Poland
- Prague, Czech Republic
- Vienna, Austria
- Madrid/Barcelona/Bilbao/Donostia-San Sebastian, Spain
- Izmir/Bodrum/Canakkale/Bursa/Antalya/Eskisehir/Ankara, Turkey
- Lizbon/Porto, Portugal
- Sarajevo/Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina
- Oxford/Bristol/Leeds/Glasgow and Dublin, UK and Ireland
- Zurich/Geneve/Lausanne/Lugano, Switzerland
- Moscow/St. Petersburg, Russia
- Hamburg/Berlin/Cologne/Munich, Germany

*North and South America:*

- Washington D.C./Miami/Atlanta/New Orelans/Chicago/San Franciso, USA
- Toronto/Montreal/Vancouver/Quebec/Ottawa, Canada
- Cancún, Mexico
- La Habana, Cuba
- Buenos Aires, Argentina
- Salvador de Bahia, Brazil
- Trujillo/Cusco, Peru

*Asia:*

- Singapore, Singapore
- Shanghai/Hong Kong, China
- Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
- Seoul/Busan/Incheon, South Korea
- Tokyo/Yokohama/Osaka/Kyoto/Sapporo, Japan

*Africa:*

- Cape Town, SA
- Casablanca/Rabat/Marrakesh, Morroco
- Kairo, Egypt

*Australia and New Zealand:*

- Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane/Gold Coast/Adelaide/Perth, Australia
- Christchurch/Auckland/Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

My top ten beautiful cities in the world are
1. Miami
2. Dubai
3. Las Vegas
4. Toronto
5. Singapore
6. Paris
7. New York City
8. Dallas
9. Hong Kong
10. Moscow


----------



## FEJM (Sep 22, 2011)

Venice/London/New York/Prague/Stockholm/
Sydney/Cordoba/Krakow/Cesky Krumlov/Rome


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

my criteria are architecture and culture and only the places I've been to...

1. Paris








2. Rome








3. Venice/Florence








4. Brussels








5. Berlin/Milan
*Berlin*








*Milan*








6. Singapore/Frankfurt
*Singapore (circa 1987)*








7. New York City








8. Hongkong (circa 1986)








9. San Francisco/Los Angeles

















10. Zurich/Las Vegas/Riyadh
*Zurich*









*Las Vegas*








*
Riyadh*


----------



## Turkey Property (Mar 12, 2007)

I vote EXCELLENT choice on all the lists posted.


----------

